# Power Shorts?



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to this board and although I prefer to help others more than recieve help I'm pretty badly in need.

I bought a 94 Nissan Altima GLE quite a few months ago for about $2000 (i know you're thinking the thing must be a wreck or looks like junk) amazingly enough only has slight rust on the paint on driver side and a few dents, other than that the car runs perfect and A/C works wonderful; guy was just moving soon and needed to get rid of it quick, lucky me =].

Well anyways, the Stereo never gave me MUCH problems at all other than it wouldnt turn on sometimes and it would never save any radio stations, but it accepted all the CDs i put in it and i think the tape drive worked too though i never really used it. But after a while I noticed it would just start spitting out my CDs at random times or just have the CD light flicker on and off. I found this odd as I've never seen it do that before, so i just held off for a few days and listened to the radio.. Radio worked fine until it pretty much started doing same thing too.. It would flicker on and off and my antenna would go crazy, going in and out, since it was powered too. 

The rest of the car doesnt seem affected at all by these power flicks but when doing some "tests", i noticed that when i would power-roll down the back two windows when the radio was working, it would [how should i put this....?] act as a catalyst? It would make the problem set on more... making me think theres something seriously wrong with the power...? i dont know what to do. please help!

plus-- Also my driver side speaker isnt wired too great or something, i have to play with the power knob to get it on, otherwise it would static a millisecond and go out. It was always like it and not a priority at all, but if its easy to fix, then hey why not? 

Thanks in advance to any and all responses of assistance.

Most appreciative,

Dan [P057]


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

the best i can figure is that your 12 v + constant wire (the yellow one) has a spot in it where it is grounding against the chassis or is just loose at the back of the deck and is just loosing power... id start there


----------



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the response man, much appreciated, i will look into it asap =]
:cheers:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

np man, let me know if that isnt it and ill try to help you trouble shoot it!


----------



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> np man, let me know if that isnt it and ill try to help you trouble shoot it!



Thanks a lot man, i really appreciate the help. Unfortunately i will be going to Sanibel Island (beach resort) for this weekend so i wont be working on my car for right at this moment, though for some reason the stereo is working in its "original condition" (meaning like when the first time i got it, not perfect, but works 90% of the time). Pretty cool, though my leaky coolant tube thing isnt.. 

Well anyways, i'll try this out next week when i get back.


----------

